# New stuff- Been awhile



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey fellas, 

well it's been awhile, my little princess is almost 8 months old and it's been difficult to find a lot of time to build new stuff, or finish up some older stuff. Here are some baits I've finished up from earlier this spring....looks like I was in a perch phase . these are for some friends and a couple are anxious for some pics, so I took some even though these still need the final hardware. Anyway, a perch flaptail, perch swimmer, perch J-bug, Green perch J-bug, 6.5 inch perch twitch, and 8 inch perch twitch bait.I hope everyones building season is going well... the ice will be here soon and fishing will resume!

Best,

MS


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome work love those eye's you use.


----------



## H2O Boy (Dec 5, 2012)

Really nice work as usual.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice. Man those rich colors and slick clear are making my mouth water! I've bought a block of balsa but thats as far as I've gotten as far as making my own. What do you use for your clear coats?


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Great stuff!Love those eyes.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks fellas, for the kind words.

MB, I use Envirotex lite for my clear coat, usually 3 -4 top coats.

MS


----------

